# Back for more!!



## _LaDolceVita_ (Nov 6, 2009)

First off, I just wanted to thank everyone that looked and commented on my first post! I was so overwhelmed by all the positive feedback!! You guys are the best
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!​ 
Anywayz, here are a couple of fotds from last week. Hope you like!!​ 
(MAC or otherwise stated)​ 

Used In All Looks
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MS Natural Deep Dark
UDPP
L'Oreal Lineur Intense e/l
Rimmel Glam'Eyes Mascara
Ardell Lashes #26
Stripdown l/l​ 

Look #1
I took these pics really quick before work. So try to pay no mind to the random hair thats sitting on my cheek. This is also the day I locked my keys in the car for the first time.....SMH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















MUG
Stark Naked Blush

LIDS
Arena e/s
Soba e/s
Freshwater e/s
Climate Blue e/s

KISSER
Half n Half l/s
Ever So Rich c/g


Look #2
I don't know why that one eyebrow goes up when I take pics..... I have to stop concentrating so hard.......




















MUG
X-Rocks Blush

LIDS
Petalescent e/s
Poison Pen e/s
Shadowy Lady e/s

KISSER
Fresh Brew l/s
Nars Giza l/g


Look #3
This is my ode to fall. I loveeeee these colors!! Brash was made just for me..... or so I like to think lol



















MUG
Raizin Blush

LIDS
Soba e/s
Spiced Chocolate Quad:
Nanogold e/s
Brash e/s
Sweet Chestnut e/s
Spiced Chocolate e/s
Heritage Rouge p/m

KISSER
Brave New Bronze l/s
Nars Chihuahua l/g



Thanks for looking!!!​


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I was wondering where you went


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the pop of blue in the first one!


----------



## Tahti (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow!! Fantastic looks! These are great, you're very talented ^_^


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 6, 2009)

Very pretty looks! my favorite is the second one.


----------



## starfck (Nov 6, 2009)

omg your amazing ; pleaseee keep posting =)


----------



## AjaAbeni (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your blending an eyebrows are to die for!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!! I love the first look.

Can you tell me the eyeshadow placement of the look you've done using the spiced chocolate quad?

TIA.


----------



## NancyNosrati (Nov 6, 2009)

love all of the looks : )


----------



## Nushki (Nov 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## chynegal (Nov 6, 2009)

love all of them!!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree about brash, incredibly beautiful on you =]


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you guys so much!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Absolutely stunning!! I love the first look.

Can you tell me the eyeshadow placement of the look you've done using the spiced chocolate quad?

TIA._

 

Thanks!! Sure, I used nanogold on the inner corner; brash on the lid; sweet chestnut above the crease and lower lid; heritage rouge to darken the crease and outer lower lid; spiced chocolate on outer v; soba to blend in out under my brow

Hope that helps!


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 6, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 6, 2009)

all are amazing! your brows are to die for!


----------



## belle89 (Nov 6, 2009)

Flawless as always. Your blending and placement is impeccable.


----------



## ktb8293 (Nov 6, 2009)

love the 2nd look and the perfect nude lips


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 7, 2009)

Love all the looks. I like those earrings in the last one, fierce.


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 7, 2009)

very pretty. 1st my fav.


----------



## RobinG (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW! They are all so very pretty!


----------



## fintia (Nov 7, 2009)

nice brows


----------



## vica (Nov 7, 2009)

very pretty and well blended


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 7, 2009)

oooh I loooooove the second look!


----------



## shootout (Nov 7, 2009)

So gorgeous.
And I'm sure I probably said this in your other post, but I LOVE your brows =]


----------



## primor2 (Nov 7, 2009)

i love all of them i should really try to do a brown look with a splash of blue as well i always love how they look yours looks awesome


----------



## friedargh (Nov 7, 2009)

The second look is absolutely gorgeous! (Although so are the others)


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful looks! Love them all~


----------



## Taj (Nov 7, 2009)

I love your sexy nude lips !


----------



## nongoma (Nov 7, 2009)

totally stunning!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 7, 2009)

I love them all really good work!


----------



## Asphyxia (Nov 7, 2009)

Very pretty. Love the eyebrows. You inspire me to wear Fresh Brew today.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 7, 2009)

arghhhh you are so gorgeous it's not fair! Beautiful looks, please keep posting


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 7, 2009)

Ohhh, your looks are so flawless!!!!


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 7, 2009)

You are gorgeus! All of your looks are hot!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 7, 2009)

All of the looks are amazing! I'm so in love with your brows, too.


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 7, 2009)

Perfect!!!!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Nov 7, 2009)

ughhhh. amazing.


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 7, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Shanti (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome looks! i love the 2nd urpley one. looks great with your skin tone and again you're fab at blending!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gorgeous looks!  Your blending is amazing and I love your brows....


----------



## Rennah (Nov 8, 2009)

wow, awesome skills!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 8, 2009)

obsesssed<3333


----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

beautiful! i like all your looks!


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 9, 2009)

Love the 1st and 2nd! Beautiful!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Nov 9, 2009)

Go on girl! Your brows are the BUSINESS! Great job on all the looks!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2009)

Very, very pretty.  I really love the last look.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2009)

^You are absolutely fabulous! I love all of the looks you did here. You look just perfect in each one and the colours you used all work so well together. Plus, your brows are just to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Tut, tut!! >_<


----------



## User67 (Nov 9, 2009)

You are just fabulous!


----------



## mariposaboriqua (Nov 9, 2009)

all your looks and the eyebrows!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 9, 2009)

I really like all of them!


----------



## Honey xOo (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful! You skin looks flawless


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 9, 2009)

gorgeous blending! looking forward to more FOTDs!


----------



## blackeneddove (Nov 9, 2009)

All of them are gorgeous.. I seriously have no CC to give you, they are flawless! Your blending is incredible and your brows blow me away!


----------



## wvc75 (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!  Your appliction is flawless amd beautifuuly blemnded to perfection!!!!


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! xoxo


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the looks, your blending and brows are to die for!!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 11, 2009)

Great blending!! You are so talented!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 11, 2009)

wow pretty, i love ur looks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## brightkiwi (Nov 11, 2009)

sooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariserinb (Nov 13, 2009)

your blending is gorgeous!


----------



## milamonster (Nov 13, 2009)

these are all so fabulous! what do you use on ur brows?


----------



## Rockette13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Girl, you are rockin' ALL of these looks! I especially love the pop of bright blue in the first one. <3


----------



## Medicine (Nov 14, 2009)

Your eyebrows are like the eyebrows of a God. I love all the looks. The first is my favorite.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 14, 2009)

wow i love ur makeup- eyebrows are hawttt


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_these are all so fabulous! what do you use on ur brows?_

 
Thanx!! I use an eyebrow pencil by milani and mac e/s in brown down


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 16, 2009)

omg I'm so so jealous of your talent! You look stunning!


----------



## ashleyavocado (Nov 18, 2009)

love the eyebrows, ADORE the lippies! very beautiful.


----------



## joneskat84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Your application and color choices are beautiful. My only cc would be that your eyebrows are a little too bold


----------



## bambibrneyes (Nov 18, 2009)

all are very lovely looks...very lovely


----------



## kisstina07 (Nov 19, 2009)

LOVE look #2. You're skin is flawlessly gorgeous, WOW!


----------



## siemenss (Nov 20, 2009)

love all the looks, you are talented!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 20, 2009)

your gorgeous wonderful job!!!!


----------



## missmay (Nov 20, 2009)

i love your color combos.


----------



## tepa1974 (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome blending skills!  Love all of them!


----------

